# 7-string acoustic



## WhoThenNow7 (Apr 30, 2013)

where can I get one?


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 30, 2013)

Giannini for a cheaper nylon string

Emerald for a carbon fiber steel string around $2k or so

dunno who else, they are very rare


----------



## tedtan (Apr 30, 2013)

Frank Falbo is building one for AxeHappy. Here's the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-falbo-acoustic-build-thread.html#post3469179


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 30, 2013)

You can look around on the Bay for a discontinued Ibanez AW series, but they don't appear there often, they're well made & therefore folks hang tend to hang on to them.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure if Giannini is still doing nylon-string 7s. Bartolex makes them, and you can occasionally find those on eBay. The new Godin nylon-string 7 should be out by now as well, though you might have to order one from a dealer.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 30, 2013)

Edwinson guitars has made one but that's the equivalent of a Vik or Daemoness price wise.


----------



## Semi-pro (May 3, 2013)

High-end (steel string):
Greenfield Guitars

Low-end (nylon):
Tenayo CG471/7 - Thomann Suomi


----------



## ncfiala (May 3, 2013)

How about this?

Renome Seven 7 String Acoustic Classical Guitar Russian Gipsy Made in Ukraine | eBay

There are a few of them like this on ebay. I have no idea about the quality though. Even with the shipping it might be worth a gamble if you want one bad enough and don't want to spend too much.


----------



## celticelk (May 3, 2013)

^^^ I've been debating about those Ukrainian guitars as a cheap entry into the 7-string acoustic world. I'd prefer to have a pickup and a cutaway, of course, but that boosts the price considerably. My concern would be finding a ball-end nylon string that's heavy enough for low B.

EDIT: Never mind - it looks from other photos on those listings as though you can use loop-end strings with that bridge as well. And they've got a cutaway version.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 7, 2013)

Haven't checked this thread in a while, thanks for the replies! Yeah it seems if I were to get a 7-string acoustic I'd be really satisfied with, I'd end up spending a ton.. Not bad to look at and consider though. I wonder how those Ukrainian guitars are?


----------



## forshagesan (May 7, 2013)

I made this one a while back:






Andrew 7 String Flattop Photos by chrisforshage | Photobucket


----------



## forshagesan (May 7, 2013)

This one too:




Rorys Fanned Fret 7 Photos by chrisforshage | Photobucket


----------



## lawizeg (May 7, 2013)

Ace!


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2013)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ I've been debating about those Ukrainian guitars as a cheap entry into the 7-string acoustic world. I'd prefer to have a pickup and a cutaway, of course, but that boosts the price considerably. My concern would be finding a ball-end nylon string that's heavy enough for low B.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind - it looks from other photos on those listings as though you can use loop-end strings with that bridge as well. And they've got a cutaway version.



With regards to ball end strings, it's easy to make your own from spare ballends  I did this to test my ViK 9 with nylons.


----------



## zoiner (Jun 28, 2013)

I am thinking seriously of getting one of these and will provide feedback. Apparently they are fixed neck (no truss-rod) so they may have to be tuned a bit low with steel strings but they can't be worse than my 1972 &#1089;&#1077;&#1084;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072; which I got off ebay a couple of years ago. 

I am trying to decide whether dreadnought/jumbo and cutaway.


----------



## 7stg (Jun 30, 2013)

Matt Raines has an option
http://www.mattraines.com/pages/product_display_master_acoustic.cfm


----------



## ElRay (Jun 30, 2013)

forshagesan said:


> This one too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're this Chris Forshage, correct: Forshage Custom Instruments and this:




and this:





If so:        

Ray


----------



## cheerstoreality (Jul 19, 2013)

Rozini Studio 7-string Classical Guitar With Hardshell Case | Made In Brasil | eBay

I have one of these, but haven't been able to find any sold in the states. You can find them on certain Brazilian websites, but I don't know if they ship internationally.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 19, 2013)

ElRay said:


> You're this Chris Forshage, correct:
> 
> If so:
> 
> Ray


That's him 



cheerstoreality said:


> Rozini Studio 7-string Classical Guitar With Hardshell Case | Made In Brasil | eBay
> 
> I have one of these, but haven't been able to find any sold in the states. You can find them on certain Brazilian websites, but I don't know if they ship internationally.


Classical guitars are an entirely different matter. It's much easier to find 7, 8, or 10+ string classicals than it is steel-string acoustics.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 19, 2013)

TREMBITA Seven 7 str. acoustic Dreadnought guitar Russian Gipsy made in Ukraine | eBay?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 22, 2013)

Interesting... Also worth noting that Ibanez is putting out a new 7-string acoustic this fall. Think the MAP in the dealer catalog was about $500.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 23, 2013)

Any links to anything relating to that?


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Any links to anything relating to that?



Link and general discussion here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...anez-fall-2013-catalog-holy-crap-content.html


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 23, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Any links to anything relating to that?



Page 22 of the catalog - http://tama.com/ftpsecure/hoshinoUploads/13_Ibz_SNSN_NewProductBook.pdf 
Looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Solodini (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

For $500, that's pretty tempting, especially since I've apparently mutated out of being able to comfortably play 6-strings now and would need a 7 if I ever wanted to play acoustic again. =) Now if I could just get someone to build an affordable 7-string resonator guitar....


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> For $500, that's pretty tempting...



Agreed!!


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 23, 2013)

Though a bit off topic, I agree that the $500 dollar ibby is very tempting...


----------

